# Horrific 7series accident (WARNING: GRAPHIC PICS!!!)



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

Happened over here around 1 month ago or so. Here's what happens when a 7 hits a SEMI head on at 250km/h. All 4 people dead  The ****ing idiot who was driving like that trying to impress those poor girls deserved it but... poor girls


----------



## johnewhite (Sep 3, 2005)

I think you should delete that last pic out of respect for the dead.


----------



## mscamp (Jan 31, 2005)

*Pray for them.*



johnewhite said:


> I think you should delete that last pic out of respect for the dead.


Absolutely and immediately. :tsk:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm with the others, that is in very poor taste. :thumbdwn: :tsk:


----------



## johnewhite (Sep 3, 2005)

When I was a Marine in Viet Nam, we never ever let photos be taken of the dead. Especially journalist. And if we found out they took them behind our backs and they were published they were escorted out and told never to come back, unless they wanted to join their subjects. We got full support on this.


----------



## lilmano1 (Jul 4, 2005)

How would you like it if "God forbid" that was one of your family members and everytime friends or family visited the website-they relived that horrible moment that they tried so hard to get over. And now you have placed images in their minds to go along with the pain they feel. This is someone's family. For the respect of them, please remove those photos. This is not the morgue's website. We post photos about cars and not fatal car accidents.
"God forgiven them, for they know not what they do."


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I do not agree that we should be living in denial, we drive fast cars and think that we are invincible, I have not seen these pictures you are talking about as I have logged in after you deleted them, however if these pictures you are all talking about are remembered by all of us, perhaps their death could save someone else when they are thinking of pressing that accelerator.
I would like to see them posted. there are many young drivers here who need this reminder.


----------



## johnewhite (Sep 3, 2005)

Fine, The next time someone in your family gets killed, you can post pics of them.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I do not agree that we should be living in denial, we drive fast cars and think that we are invincible, I have not seen these pictures you are talking about as I have logged in after you deleted them, however if these pictures you are all talking about are remembered by all of us, perhaps their death could save someone else when they are thinking of pressing that accelerator.
> I would like to see them posted. there are many young drivers here who need this reminder.


I would tend to agree. It's public domain when it happens on the road.
But not to offend squimish viewers a link would have been more appropriate.


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

OK, so where is that link?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

johnewhite said:


> Fine, The next time someone in your family gets killed, you can post pics of them.


If posting the picture could save your family from a death wouldn't it be a worthy sacrifice?
If I drove like a mad man at 130 miles perh hour and hit a semi I would like everyone to see what a stupid thing I did so that they will never do it.

Besides, you do not have to look if you do not want to , there was a disclaimer on the thread and you don't need to open it if you are not comfortable.

I think that the pictures should be put back up, I need to see a picture like that to flash in my head when I feel "safe" driving fast.


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> If posting the picture could save your family from a death wouldn't it be a worthy sacrifice?
> If I drove like a mad man at 130 miles perh hour and hit a semi I would like everyone to see what a stupid thing I did so that they will never do it.
> 
> I need to see a picture like that to flash in my head when I feel "safe" driving fast.


I agree. Prior to finding this thread I thought I was invincible at the wheel of a Bimmer. Luckily I got to see the pictures before they were taken down and now I think otherwise.


----------



## 760Lifan (Oct 6, 2004)

johnewhite said:


> When I was a Marine in Viet Nam, we never ever let photos be taken of the dead. Especially journalist. And if we found out they took them behind our backs and they were published they were escorted out and told never to come back, unless they wanted to join their subjects. We got full support on this.


 I guess that also has something to do with publicity. Showing pics of dead soldiers doesn't make recruting easier. Same with Iraq. The support for this war already dropped significantly, imagine CNN would show what actually happened to the soldiers that died so far - there wouldn't be much support left....


----------



## johnewhite (Sep 3, 2005)

760Lifan said:


> I guess that also has something to do with publicity. Showing pics of dead soldiers doesn't make recruting easier. Same with Iraq. The support for this war already dropped significantly, imagine CNN would show what actually happened to the soldiers that died so far - there wouldn't be much support left....


Actually it has to do with respect for our fellow Marines and not wanting their families to see them that way. As far as Iraq goes, I think that US forces should NOT be there and that it is not worth one American life.


----------



## johnewhite (Sep 3, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> If posting the picture could save your family from a death wouldn't it be a worthy sacrifice?
> If I drove like a mad man at 130 miles perh hour and hit a semi I would like everyone to see what a stupid thing I did so that they will never do it.
> 
> Besides, you do not have to look if you do not want to , there was a disclaimer on the thread and you don't need to open it if you are not comfortable.
> ...


Well then maybe you should make it clear to your family it's OK to post pictures of your death. I doubt that the dead in the picture that was removed made that election. As far as not looking, I've seen a lot worse and it wasn't pictures. What sticks in your mind the longest, is not the sight or the sound, but the smell.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

When I look at that 7er picture, why does it look like the truck's wheel drove over the middle of the 7? Is that what happened?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Either way, I really feel sorry for the people involved in the accident. Death is always proof that we are not invincible, and looking the other way (ignoring it) is part of our defense mechanism that allows us to continue without fear.

When I was in the military they used to bring vehicles after an accident to our base and put them right smack in the middle to show us what happens when you drive badly, and these were accidents with no survivers.
Re dead soldiers pictures, if politicians saw these pictures from close, and if they could smell the smell of battle, perhaps they would not engage in war unneccesarily, or worse, get in to prolonged military confrontation unnecessarily.
And by the way I do support the war in Iraq, what I do not understand is why they did not go into Syria and Iran, as the same human rights vioulations happen in those countries also, and they promote terrorism.
So I do not think that the car accident pictures have anything to do with dead soldiers who did their duty, this is about a drunk idiot who drove 250Km/h into a semi. The passengers in the car could have stopped him/her perhaps, and showing these pictures would serve many young BMW drivers on this bulletin board.
A car appears to have certain dimensions and "armour" we are surrounded with when driving is mostly air, the thin sheet of metal that determines the shape of the car is not what protects us, it is the chassis, which is a much smaller and weaker construction, and if we drove without the tin sheets surrounding us, we would get the real picture of what would happen to us if we drove fast.
I really do not think that the families of the poor people who died would ever watch our board, and if they did they could post their objections, besides you must have gotten the pictures from someone else who posted them, so they are on the internet.
There is a web site that I saw a couple years ago that showed what happens in Israel at ground zero when a suicide bomber blows up, the torn up bus, the body parts, the victims the blood. when you see that you have ZERO repect for the palestinian cause and you say to yourself that the people who could kill 2 small kids having lunch in a restaurant with their father and both grandparents, must be extremely cruel.
Imagine yourself wearing a suicide bomb vest, you walk into a restaurant on a crowded day, you see 3 kids playing and laughing, one is sitteng on her dad's lap eating , the two grand parents are playing with the other two, you walk to their table look them in the eye and blow yourself up killing 3 generations.
1 kid survived, he is 9 years old and he lost his eye sight for ever.... the mother could not make it that day....
This is a real event, the dead people were friends of mine who lived in L.A and moved back to Israel several years ago.
Now tell me, should't the whole world see the scenes in that restaurant where over 20 people died ? 
I think that there is a big difference between dead soldier's pictures and decision makers who decide to send these soldiers to battle should see their pictures when they die, and decision makers who decide to deal (by voting during elections or by being elected)with terrorists should see the restaurant pictures, and decision makers who decide to drink before driving, or decision makers who decide to just drive fast endangering their passengers should see the pictures mentioned here.

I feel very sad for the dead, but I do not believe in turning my head and ignoring reality, I would like to have all the information necessary to make decisions in life.

So, I would recomend that you post these pictures back.


----------



## credit777 (Aug 9, 2005)

Whoa.

Seeing the picture of that crumpled 7 is more than enough for me. Gads.

These cars...especially with the sport package...make it so easy to drive north of 100. I find myself doing it repeatedly on the 5 in Southern Cal. And I really hadn't thought anything about it... until seeing that car. (or what was a car).  

I've never had professional driving training - but I'm actually thinking about it. Cuz I can't give up driving fast.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> So, I would recomend that you post these pictures back.


I would recommend you mix in some spaces between the paragraphs, as your post is unreadable. :yikes:


----------



## AriciU (Jun 4, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> When I look at that 7er picture, why does it look like the truck's wheel drove over the middle of the 7? Is that what happened?


Nah, just head on collision. You never mess with trucks no matter how big is the car you drive.


----------



## Electricchild (Aug 7, 2005)

AriciU said:
 

> Bleah, if it was me running things i would set the following laws for inexperienced drivers...
> 
> 1st year since they got their driving license - 180HP car maximum allowed
> 2nd year i'd raise the bar to 250hp
> ...


Can we discuss the polar opposite? Just today I dropped off my father at the airport and while coming back on a 40mph road I was behind an SL 55 AMG. The old lady was just BABYING that thing!!! I felt so sorry for it. She was going 30 MPH the whole time. Here I am in a car with 225 HP... LESS THAN HALF of what her car has and she's the one wanting to go slowly! I swear there are some drivers that are just a disgrace to their car! Ugh of course I don't want to tailgate a 140k car... so I stayed back, which was just annoying as hell. (I can understand if she doesn't wanna go above the limit to avoid a ticket... but when I notice civics wanting to go fast and AMGs going slow... something's wrong in the world of driving).


----------



## bergy10 (May 4, 2005)

AriciU said:


> Bleah, if it was me running things i would set the following laws for inexperienced drivers...
> 
> 1st year since they got their driving license - 180HP car maximum allowed
> 2nd year i'd raise the bar to 250hp
> ...


No way. Too quick too fast (pardon the pun).

1st year, 180 hp - fine.
4th year, 220hp
6th year, 275hp
8th year, 350hp
10th year, 450hp
12th year, no limit.

That way, you'd have to be at least 29 years old before you can get the car of your dreams. After all, it's the young ones that cause most accidents.


----------



## Electricchild (Aug 7, 2005)

Well there has to be more than HP--- I mean lets face it, an M3 has less HP than a 650i but the M3 can still wipe the floor with it in 0-60 run... so we gotta consider other factors too


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

My 2 Swiss cents on it : 

The license in steps might work, but it would need to be based on power to weight ratio. A 180 bhp Lotus Elise is no joke. 

I personally think that The state should stop being hypocritical and make training with a professional instructor mandatory, for at least 10-12 hours. This training should encompass all types of driving situations a driver is likely to encounter, driving on Ice, on snow, towing, emergency braking, evasive manoeuvres, changing a wheel, skid control, experiencing what happens when a car barrel rolls, road rage etc etc.

I mean let's be real, kids are kids and they are likely to go driving fast at some point or another. So let's at least teach them how the car reacts at higher speeds, under bigger loads, so they can understand what they are dealing with. I don't mean that speeding should be encouraged, but student drivers should know what IS on the other side of the speed limit, instead of experimenting with a car full of friends. 

There will always be idiots who will take risks, and cause harm to themselves/others...but I also believe that some kids are just not aware of the risks they take and they do pay a awfully high price for it.

Oh yes, the aformentioned driving courses should be retaken and passed every couple of years by all drivers. Even if it means that thousands fail and aren't allowed to drive anymore.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

bimmer7 said:


> We should jus all take a lesson from this that like the old cheesy saying goes. . .
> 
> Speed Thrills but Kills . . .


 :jack:

Try poor judgement kills.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Manu said:


> My 2 Swiss cents on it :
> 
> The license in steps might work, but it would need to be based on power to weight ratio. A 180 bhp Lotus Elise is no joke.
> 
> ...


I've been lurking here for a while, and this post does not specifically address the one quoted. There is a theme here... just how much more government do you all want in your lives?

Interesting, given the politics around here. JMTC

as you were...


----------



## Electricchild (Aug 7, 2005)

obmd1 said:


> I've been lurking here for a while, and this post does not specifically address the one quoted. There is a theme here... just how much more government do you all want in your lives?
> 
> Interesting, given the politics around here. JMTC
> 
> as you were...


Well I sure as hell would be disappointed with a rule like this.

BTW I hate the Buckeyes as well... and no I don't know what one is either! LOL!


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

AriciU said:


> Bleah, if it was me running things i would set the following laws for inexperienced drivers...
> 
> 1st year since they got their driving license - 180HP car maximum allowed
> 2nd year i'd raise the bar to 250hp
> ...


Too totalitarian for me. Let people get as much HP as they can afford or want.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> True, but it allows her to continue to drive a car that's totally inappropriate for her..


What makes you think it's inappropriate for her? She can drive anything she wants, who am I to infringe on her liberties. I can drive my 6er or tuned Audi like a turtle, and I can drive a Prius wrecklessly. The problem is her, not the car.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> What makes you think it's inappropriate for her? She can drive anything she wants, who am I to infringe on her liberties. I can drive my 6er or tuned Audi like a turtle, and I can drive a Prius wrecklessly. The problem is her, not the car.


You're right. She's totally inappropriate for the car. When she gets the Bugatti Veyron I'm moving.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

AriciU said:


> Happened over here around 1 month ago or so. Here's what happens when a 7 hits a SEMI head on at 250km/h. All 4 people dead  The ****ing idiot who was driving like that trying to impress those poor girls deserved it but... poor girls


How about this for the Ultimate Driving Experience:

http://www.stuntcook.com/index.php?i=12816

The car handles so well, it saw no need for a driver. I can't tell if the car is BMW, a VW, or an Audi. Or maybe something else entirely.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

SmoothCruise said:


> How about this for the Ultimate Driving Experience:
> 
> http://www.stuntcook.com/index.php?i=12816
> 
> The car handles so well, it saw need for a driver. I can't tell if the car is BMW, a VW, or an Audi. Or maybe something else entirely.


That video is horrifying. . .looks like an E30-possibly an M3. . .but that was the Ultimate driving experience until ofcourse you know what. . . :tsk: happened to the body of the guy :eeps:


----------



## love330i (Jan 7, 2006)

What a stupid dad were driving that kind speed hit semi truck! Whole people inside 7 were died. What a loser! Always drive safely! Even good driver got hit! Professional drivers got hit other driver too!:bawling:


----------



## gearh0 (Dec 30, 2005)

johnewhite said:


> Actually it has to do with respect for our fellow Marines and not wanting their families to see them that way. As far as Iraq goes, I think that US forces should NOT be there and that it is not worth one American life.


for you it may have been respect, for the policy makers it is about making the reality they want joe public to see


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmmm interesting use of the english language love.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

A lot of time, people think all the safety features on the car would get them out of harm way. They forgot afterall, they're the one who had the control in their hands. I feel for the families who lost their children, may their young souls rest in peace. I have talked to my daughter about driving is not a game. Well, she is 14 years old now.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Clearly a case of a Darwin Award winner. 250 km/h? No one is the car asked him to stop or yelled at him to slow down?

This guy had it coming whether in the car or somewhere else.....


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

can someone email me the pics that were deleted? or PM is ok too. I want to see what all the fuss is about. plus I got a strong stomach.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

JT///M3 said:


> can someone email me the pics that were deleted? or PM is ok too. I want to see what all the fuss is about. plus I got a strong stomach.


They were posted on ogrish.com some time back - you'll have to look for them. The pictures weren't nearly as graphic as other stuff on the site.


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the tip! Got my fill of demented **** for the day.


----------

